# Houseless Not Homeless Needs Donations, etc. again



## Thorne (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello, 
The Houseless Not Homeless Project is in need of donations again. 

I have been making lots of care packages (will be posting some pictures on my website soon) and now my supplies are once again running low. 
You can help in a lot of different ways. I also buy things like local bus passes and even greyhound fare. The HnH project recently purchased a greyhound ticket for Skyedreamer on here to help her get out of the desert heat and to a friend rather than hitchhike alone as a girl in record heat.

These are the kinds of things I am doing with the donations. I am also setting aside a percentage of each donation to help towards becoming incorporated as an Arizona Non-Profit so that I can eventually build a way station. These efforts are also related to my Thesis Research which are slowly being outlined on the HnH website

First you can always make a donation to my paypal address at [email protected] or go to the HnH Project website at http://www.houselessnothomeless.org and use the donation widget on the front page or click on "Donations" in the Menu.

You can also help by recycling old (working or not) inkjet and laser printer cartridges, cell phones, tablets, mp3 players and other handheld mobile devices. For these items I can send you via email as many pre-paid shipping labels as you may need. There are no limits on number and weight except for laptops.

I also need material donations, things like socks, toiletries, postcards, ear plugs, medical supplies, blankets, pretty much anything that a traveling houseless person could use. 

I also will sell things for you on consignment through one of my store sites. I will be posting links to these soon, as I have some new items to add. Some were donated and some are consigned. 

Any other kinds of donations, anything that can be resold or reused in anyway will be considered. (I know many of you travel and it is hard to get things out, but perhaps I can make arrangements on postage)

Feel free to ask any questions you may have and thank you.


----------



## Traveler (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Thorne, are you still collecting recyclable stuff? I have a laptop and an old cell.


----------

